# ☆ Dei-Senpai's Explosive Set Shop ☆



## Dei-Senpai (Mar 16, 2010)

​
*STAFF:*

Dei-Senpai ()
...hiring? 
*Rules:*


[*]*Sigs off, please. c:*
Give us something to work with, no low quality pictures.
[*]Please tell us if you don't like it, we can always redo it if so.
Post count does not matter.
[*] One request a week, please~
*We need to know:*


[*]Size of avatar/sig (Keep limits/fourm rules in mind~)
Border; no border, effects?
[*]Colors;colorized or not
Banner by Vampiric Butterfly~​


----------



## Lupin (Mar 26, 2010)

A shop without requirements? Awesome! 

_The stuff:_

*Signature:* (I don't really know what to do with this. So work your magic on this, I only want the part with the War Machine inside.)

*Avatar:* 

I'll probably come back here again, since requirements in the other shops scare me . It's my first time in a set shop so please don't hurt me 

Oh yes. Rep, and credit will be given.


----------



## Sunako (Mar 26, 2010)

please


----------



## Dei-Senpai (Mar 26, 2010)

Nickzxc, its okay! This is my first set shop in general, so I didn't think I had the right to make a bunch of rules. xD I doubt I will because I don't get much traffic c: Anyway, hope you like them~ It wouldn't hurt my feelings if you linked to the shop in your sig c:


*Spoiler*: _Nickzxc_ 




;;




And Sunako, the stock is so pretty pek

*Spoiler*: _Sunako_ 









Credit, plz


----------



## Sunako (Mar 26, 2010)

Thank youuuuuuuuuuuuu


----------



## Dei-Senpai (Mar 26, 2010)

Sunako said:


> Thank youuuuuuuuuuuuu



Not a problem


----------



## Sayaka (Mar 27, 2010)

DEI 

found something trans set colorization make it HOT

avatar one 125x125 and one 150x150 focus on sakura background squared   rounded

sig itsmylife on it and  " We make the look hotter"

*
stock *



make the sig big but not over limit

thanks dei 

also sig off


----------



## Dei-Senpai (Mar 27, 2010)

I love that picture *w*

i hope you lke these... 


*Spoiler*: _itmylife_ 






;;;;;;


----------



## Cyana♥ (Mar 27, 2010)

*Siggy plz.

Can you put "Cyana" and maybe a heart behind it. 

Can I get a trans siggy too? *


----------



## Sayaka (Mar 27, 2010)

^sig off deary 


dei i ask for an transparent set make it hot colorization.......


----------



## Cyana♥ (Mar 27, 2010)

*Forgot. Thanks XD*


----------



## Dei-Senpai (Mar 27, 2010)

itsmylife said:


> ^sig off deary
> 
> 
> dei i ask for an transparent set make it hot colorization.......



Sorry OTLll I misread the 'trans' part, I supose I don't speak set shop yet, lol.


----------



## Sayaka (Mar 27, 2010)

it seems so..its ok..


----------



## Dei-Senpai (Mar 27, 2010)

You like the red with your ava, so I went with that for the sig here... <3


*Spoiler*: _Cyana_ 









Creditplz<3


*Spoiler*: _itsmylife_ 






;u; <3


----------



## Sayaka (Mar 27, 2010)

thanks dei


----------



## Dei-Senpai (Mar 27, 2010)

Not a problem~


----------



## Sayaka (Mar 27, 2010)

^sig off dont want u in trouble 

and thank u again


----------



## Cyana♥ (Mar 27, 2010)

*Thanks! Gave you your rep~ *


----------



## Dei-Senpai (Mar 27, 2010)

CyanaHeart said:


> *Thanks! Gave you your rep~ *



Not a problem, I'm glad you like it ;u;


----------



## Mist Puppet (Mar 27, 2010)

Junior sized avatar

No border

Anything else is up to you


----------



## Dei-Senpai (Mar 28, 2010)

I just love Rukia pek


----------



## Mist Puppet (Mar 28, 2010)

Oh my, that looks awesome. Thank you pek


----------



## Dei-Senpai (Mar 28, 2010)

Mist Puppet said:


> Oh my, that looks awesome. Thank you pek



No problem, I thought it should look purple c:


----------



## Z (Mar 28, 2010)

Shorten sig size please. Try to brighten it up as well.

Thanks.


----------



## Dei-Senpai (Mar 28, 2010)

Yesplz


----------



## Z (Mar 28, 2010)

That looks really awesome but can you make it teeny little bigger, and add border like how my avatar is?

Oh and some sort of designs please, if it's not much bother.


----------



## Dei-Senpai (Mar 28, 2010)

Echizen Ryoma said:


> That looks really awesome but can you make it teeny little bigger, and add border like how my avatar is?
> 
> Oh and some sort of designs please, if it's not much bother.



Oh, not a problem, i thought you wanted it more simple. I did think it looked boring as is c: Just a sec<3

EDIT: I actually have to go, I'll do it tomorrow, sorry D:"


----------



## Z (Mar 28, 2010)

Dei-Senpai said:


> Oh, not a problem, i thought you wanted it more simple. I did think it looked boring as is c: Just a sec<3
> 
> EDIT: I actually have to go, I'll do it tomorrow, sorry D:"



Sure no problem.


----------



## Lupin (Mar 28, 2010)

Can you do anything with this? I only want the vulpix, not the grass. Like Then work your magic. But if you can make it look good with the grass, DO IT :ho.



Put it on my rep-tab if you can do it.


----------



## Dei-Senpai (Mar 28, 2010)

MY FAVORITE POKEMON 

I added some effects, hope you like it... secretly horrible at making trans atm, I'm still practicing.


----------



## Tegami (Mar 28, 2010)

I'll try doing the trans <3


----------



## Tegami (Mar 28, 2010)

Credit goes to Dei-senpai, I only trans-ed it.


----------



## Z (Mar 28, 2010)

Can anyone do my request please?

Just make that pic slightly bigger, add a border, and some designs. Will rep. 

Thanks.


----------



## Dei-Senpai (Mar 28, 2010)

Thanks, Vampire ;u;

I'm working on yours now, Ryoma<33 c:


----------



## Dei-Senpai (Mar 28, 2010)

Sorry for the wait, there you go<33 I inverted the border, you have yours Black then white, because the picture itself has white around the border and it looked funny ;3;


----------



## Z (Mar 28, 2010)

Awesome!


----------



## Dei-Senpai (Mar 28, 2010)

I'm glad you like it~


----------



## Sayaka (Apr 4, 2010)

just an avatar focus on the lower left effects please and squared...solid border

one 125x125 and one 150x150




thanks 
make it look hot...


----------



## Dei-Senpai (Apr 4, 2010)

Nice stock~ 

I'll do it tomorrow, you caught me just as I have to go D:"


----------



## Sayaka (Apr 4, 2010)

ohh ok..

i wonder why i chose it..


----------



## Dei-Senpai (Apr 4, 2010)

I liked two of the pics alot, so I made two avas... 


*Spoiler*: _itsmylife_ 




;;;




I always make your requests pink... xD<3


----------



## Sayaka (Apr 4, 2010)

i see..XD
damn their awesome...XD


----------



## Dei-Senpai (Apr 4, 2010)

Thanks so much


----------



## Sayaka (Apr 5, 2010)

DEI 

got another thing for u transparent sig 

cute effects itsmylife on it and...."never let go"...in the bubbles..

bright cute and just make it wow...come on Dei show me your real works



take your time on this i want it to be great....

thanks..


----------



## Tegami (Apr 6, 2010)

Dei-senpai <3 Does it better, of course.


----------



## Sayaka (Apr 6, 2010)

i'll wait for dei sempai....sorry....


----------



## Tegami (Apr 6, 2010)

Don't be sorry, I knew that. <3


----------



## Dei-Senpai (Apr 6, 2010)

Not my best work, like I said, my PS is on the fritz today...


----------



## Sayaka (Apr 6, 2010)

i actually just like it like that..

thanks will cred


----------



## Dei-Senpai (Apr 6, 2010)

Really? 8D Yay, I thought you may think it to be too plain 

I'm glad you like it, thanks c:


----------



## Sayaka (Apr 6, 2010)

yes i do like it its bright and its cute i think the effects will take away the cuteness


----------



## Tegami (Apr 7, 2010)

Itsmylife hates me >.>
Thanks Dei-wuv-senpai <3


----------



## blux (Apr 7, 2010)

Can I have a set, with text saying "Draw with me" (in nice font ). Avatar is 125 x 125 (my max unfortunately  ) with a border, and make the sig whatever size seems fit, under the limit. Remember, make it all colourful and stuff please , it's my first request


----------



## Tegami (Apr 7, 2010)

Of course (//.^)


----------



## Tegami (Apr 7, 2010)

Hope you like it (//.^)
If you don't, we can come up with something better, hopefully. 

*Spoiler*: _Blux_ 



I made three, you didn't say which one you wanted <.<


----------



## blux (Apr 7, 2010)

Thank you so much! I love it  And that was really fast too.


----------



## Tegami (Apr 7, 2010)

Glad you did <3 
Don't forget to Credit the shop (//.^)


----------



## Dei-Senpai (Apr 7, 2010)

she does not, Vamp xD;;

OH, I like what you did there on jux's set ;u;


----------



## Rima (Apr 7, 2010)

Dei! 

Do you mind making a banner for the LeeSaku FC?


----------



## Dei-Senpai (Apr 8, 2010)

<333


----------



## Z (Apr 9, 2010)

Shorten the size and border it, and take out letters, bubbles, etc please.


----------



## Dei-Senpai (Apr 9, 2010)

I'll get to these soon, guys. Unless Vamp catches them.

I'm busy all weekend, actually... Prom dresses.


----------



## Sayaka (Apr 11, 2010)

umm hey dei i have a challenge for you 

transparent sig with the words " he makes me feel something..." put all these pics next to each other with effects..

*left side of the sig*



* right side of the sig..*



*middle of the sig*



hope its not too complicated make it awesome


----------



## Rima (Apr 11, 2010)

Dei-Senpai said:


> <333



I love it. 

But could you make it smaller? 

something like this:


----------



## DarkWarrior Ezari (Apr 11, 2010)

sig link:
I don't know what I want done with it just work with it please!
Avatar Link:
I don't know if I'm doing this the right way it's the first time I've done this.don't hurt me please!


----------



## Dei-Senpai (Apr 11, 2010)

Got these all done ~ pek



​


----------



## Dei-Senpai (Apr 11, 2010)

I tired, I hope its okay<3 



OKAY, that's all good for now, I hope. I barely got these together.  I'm kinda bust but I don't want to close shop now... 

Credit Plz<3​


----------



## Sayaka (Apr 11, 2010)

hmm if u separate them.....it would look better also bigger please..


----------



## Dei-Senpai (Apr 12, 2010)

OOPS, I forgot to post this on yesterday D:


*Spoiler*: _Temari_ 



;;



Um, sorry you don't like it, itsmylife... I'm frankly too busy to redo the whole thing now. I'll redo it possibly next week.


----------



## DarkWarrior Ezari (Apr 12, 2010)

Dei-Senpai said:


> OOPS, I forgot to post this on yesterday D:
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: _Temari_
> ...



oh my god!!! I love it thank you so much!!! (rep will be given)


----------



## Dei-Senpai (Apr 13, 2010)

Not a problem, pal, glad you like it!


----------



## Rima (Apr 13, 2010)

Dei-Senpai said:


> OKAY, that's all good for now, I hope. I barely got these together.  I'm kinda bust but I don't want to close shop now...
> 
> Credit Plz<3[/center]



I wuv it. 

Repping now. :33


----------



## Dei-Senpai (Apr 13, 2010)

Awww, I'm glad you like it  Thanks!


----------



## Sayaka (Apr 14, 2010)

set just make it cool... 


squared solid border 


sig " to conquer all thats around me"

avy itsmylife on it 


thanks dei


----------



## Dei-Senpai (Apr 14, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _itmylife_ 



;;



Hope you like, its a little simple. Just kinda checking up on messages before I go to bed... ;u;l


----------



## Sayaka (Apr 14, 2010)

i like it thanks 

your the best


----------



## Dei-Senpai (Apr 14, 2010)

FOR ONCE, its not so pink xD;;

Your welcome ^^


----------



## DarkWarrior Ezari (Apr 20, 2010)

kay the sig and stuff you made me I love it but people can;t get a fucking clue and leave me alone and keep calling me gay when I'm not so could you make me a new one?
link to Avatar:
Link to sig:
can you make the sig say something cute cause of the teddy bear and all?


----------



## Dei-Senpai (Apr 20, 2010)

AW, don't you let anyone say that to you D: There's nothing wrong with homosexuality anyway >/

I couldn't think of anything cute for it, so I just made it a trans sig<3 Hope you like it~


*Spoiler*: _temari_ 




;;


----------



## DarkWarrior Ezari (Apr 20, 2010)

thank you so much! and I'll tell them to bug off! thank you!


----------



## Dei-Senpai (Apr 21, 2010)

Glad you like it, not a problem~


----------



## Sayaka (Apr 22, 2010)

set make it look sexy effects

avy one 125x125 and one 150x150 itsmylife on it squared solid border effects

could u please include sakura in the avy :33

sig if u can make it transparent big effects 

on sig have " what are you staring at "

stock sig 


stock avy


----------



## Dei-Senpai (Apr 22, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _itsmylife_ 




;;;;




This set was fun ;u; I hope you like it! I couldn't get it to look good with the trans, though... sorry D:


----------



## Sayaka (Apr 22, 2010)

hmm cant see the other avy?

could u also make the sig abit bigger :33

please love :33

but i love it  I LOVE IT XD


----------



## Dei-Senpai (Apr 22, 2010)

Sure 8DD What do you mean by other avy though...?


*Spoiler*: _itsmylife_


----------



## Sayaka (Apr 22, 2010)

nothing when i first saw it it wasn't up but i just saw it now xD


thanks again dei xD


----------



## Dei-Senpai (Apr 22, 2010)

Not a problem 8D <33


----------



## Rose&Thorns (Apr 22, 2010)

Hello Shop! I would like to make a request please.

First a avatar request

Stock: 



Size: 150X150
Border: Dotted
Text: None
Details: I would only like the pic on the bottom left cornor of the girl with the card please 

Now for the Sig, I would like it to be a trans please 

Stock: 

Size: Senior Member size
Border: None
Text: Keep the "If you cant hold it" Phrase please. And also the "A specital" Text please
Details: Just the girl and the text please.

Thank you and please take your time


----------



## Dei-Senpai (Apr 27, 2010)

I hope this okay, I'm dreadful at trans right now, still trying to get better... ;^;ll


*Spoiler*: _bayse_ 




;;


----------



## runsakurarun (Apr 27, 2010)

hi shopkeeper!

pls do transparency :33 thanks in advance

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Dei-Senpai (Apr 27, 2010)

Easy enough<3
​


----------



## runsakurarun (Apr 27, 2010)

shanarro 
pekthanks so much


----------



## Dei-Senpai (Apr 28, 2010)

Not a problem


----------



## Soichiro (May 21, 2010)

Requesting a signature, just do it transparentcy and keep the size if possible.


----------



## DarkWarrior Ezari (Jun 8, 2010)

Hey I need a new thing. 

Graphics please! and can you make it say something cool? I'd come up with it my slef but I'm not creatif enough.
I have any avatar I just need a sig this time. Thanks!


----------



## Dei-Senpai (Jun 9, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Soichiro_ 



[/img]





I couldn't think of anything cool for text, sorry. 

rep+cred plzkthxbai<3


----------



## DarkWarrior Ezari (Jun 10, 2010)

Dei-Senpai said:


> *Spoiler*: _Soichiro_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



it's still really freaking awsome. thanks again!


----------



## Dei-Senpai (Jun 10, 2010)

Not a problem, dear. Anytime~


----------



## Soichiro (Jun 13, 2010)

Dei-Senpai said:


> *Spoiler*: _Soichiro_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



wonderfull thanks


----------



## DarkWarrior Ezari (Jun 22, 2010)

I hate to ask this of you but.....my bestest friend of all time cant make thier own avatar and sig because they don't know how and don't know who to ask. so I told them I'd see what I could do.





Bottem pictures the sig. and they would like it to say,"even with all the hell between us I still love you."

and with the top one for the avatar do what you want.


----------



## Dei-Senpai (Jun 22, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Temari_ 




;;


get your friend to credit me<3


----------



## DarkWarrior Ezari (Jun 24, 2010)

Will do! thanks!


----------



## Vampire Princess (Jun 24, 2010)

*Request type: *Set (sig and avy)

*Stock:* 

*Size:* Senior

*Border:* Dotted

*Effects:* Red/Black themed, make her eyes red please.

*Text:* _"Vampire Princess"_

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Dei-Senpai (Jun 26, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Vampire Princess_ 





;;




I spent a while on this one. Hope you like it~ rep+credplz<3


----------



## Vampire Princess (Jun 26, 2010)

^It's amazing!!! You're awesome! <3


----------



## Lucien Lachance (Jun 27, 2010)

will rep/cred


----------



## Yoona (Jun 27, 2010)

Requesting sig 



Size : 432 x 284
Nothing specific for effects just make it pretty.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Dei-Senpai (Jun 27, 2010)

Aww, thanks Vamp Princess :33 glad you like it~


*Spoiler*: _Lucien Lachance_ 




​​




*Spoiler*: _Halca_ 








reps+creds plz<3​


----------



## Yoona (Jun 27, 2010)

Dei-Senpai said:


> Aww, thanks Vamp Princess :33 glad you like it~
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: _Lucien Lachance_
> ...



This is my fault for not being specific but can you remove the purple , green and orange colors from it ? 

Sorry for the extra trouble.


----------



## Dei-Senpai (Jun 27, 2010)

No, its fine, I had no clue what to do with it...  I'll fix it once I'm opn my PC later :33


----------



## Yoona (Jun 27, 2010)

No prob  
I'll wear it till then.


----------



## Soichiro (Sep 18, 2010)

*Transparent Sig Request *

*Link:*


----------



## Dei-Senpai (Sep 18, 2010)

Soichiro said:


> *Transparent Sig Request *
> 
> *Link:*



whoooa, I can try *u*ll If I fail, you can hit me.


----------



## Dei-Senpai (Sep 18, 2010)

Is that okay? ;3;<33


----------



## Soichiro (Sep 19, 2010)

Hackshit , freaking awesome thanks alot .


----------



## Mara (Sep 19, 2010)

I'd like to request a set please & thanks, will rep & cred as much as I can~


*
AVA:* 125 x 125/Junior Size; Close up on Tenten's face

*SIG: *Text; _The Temari x Tenten Fanclub's Halloween Contest_

I'd like colorful borders that match the colors in the picture. Other than that, go crazy, and please take your time. :33


----------



## Cero Barrage (Sep 19, 2010)

i was wondering if you needed any extra workers


----------



## Dei-Senpai (Sep 20, 2010)

Soichiro said:


> Hackshit , freaking awesome thanks alot .



THIS MAKES ME HAPPY.

 I worked hard on it, lol. THANKS<33



maravelous said:


> I'd like to request a set please & thanks, will rep & cred as much as I can~
> 
> 
> *
> ...



sure, I'll get to this soon.
or get my new worker to do this. And if you dislike it, I'll redo it<3


Cero Barrage said:


> i was wondering if you needed any extra workers



Surely, you can take that last request as a test >D If they don't like it I can just redo it o3o<33


----------



## Aiku (Sep 20, 2010)

Could I please get a set out of this?



Oh, and an avatar of the Sasuke plushie, please.


----------



## Mara (Sep 21, 2010)

Dei-Senpai said:


> sure, I'll get to this soon.
> or get my new worker to do this. And if you dislike it, I'll redo it<3
> 
> ---
> ...



Cerro's gonna do my request? How ironic. I can't wait. :ho


----------



## Cero Barrage (Sep 21, 2010)

:sweat i was having problems with that pic in the first place

i'll try it again i suppose


----------



## Deathgun (Sep 21, 2010)

Set plz.

*Spoiler*: _Stock_ 








Junior size avy and Senior size + sig.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Mara (Sep 21, 2010)

Cero Barrage said:


> :sweat i was having problems with that pic in the first place
> 
> i'll try it again i suppose



Please do.


----------



## Dei-Senpai (Sep 21, 2010)

xXKai HiwatariXx said:


> Could I please get a set out of this?
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, and an avatar of the Sasuke plushie, please.



;;


----------



## Dei-Senpai (Sep 21, 2010)

Deathgun said:


> Set plz.
> 
> *Spoiler*: _Stock_
> 
> ...



;;


----------



## Aiku (Sep 21, 2010)

Dei-Senpai said:


> ;;



Thank you very much. It looks great.


----------



## Cero Barrage (Sep 21, 2010)

Here's my try, iv'e already tried this pic before and failed so here's my 100th try





i have issues with resizing so uh.....if there's a problem i'll go back and fix it :sweat


----------



## Deathgun (Sep 22, 2010)

Dei-Senpai said:


> ;;



 That looks super!!

But i also wanted a junior size ava with it.


----------



## Mara (Sep 22, 2010)

Cero Barrage said:


> Here's my try, iv'e already tried this pic before and failed so here's my 100th try
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...



Thanks sweetie. But I wanted borders, and better effects.... Could I have a set made by Dei-senpai please? :sweat


----------



## Cero Barrage (Sep 22, 2010)

Everthing is a learning experience 

i was glad to try again though


edit:  i see the border request now, i totally disregarded the txt below the avy/sig txt sorreh


----------



## Dei-Senpai (Sep 22, 2010)

Deathgun said:


> That looks super!!
> 
> But i also wanted a junior size ava with it.



Thanks! 





xXKai HiwatariXx said:


> Thank you very much. It looks great.


Your very welcome<33



maravelous said:


> Thanks sweetie. But I wanted borders, and better effects.... Could I have a set made by Dei-senpai please? :sweat



I'll get to it soon<3


----------



## Dei-Senpai (Sep 22, 2010)

maravelous said:


> Thanks sweetie. But I wanted borders, and better effects.... Could I have a set made by Dei-senpai please? :sweat



;;

sexy stock~
That was fun to work with, come back when you need another set :33


----------



## Deathgun (Sep 23, 2010)

Dei-Senpai said:


> ;;



Hey this may be stupid to ask but can you do my sig over one more time?
the stock i gave you had some errors that were corrected later so just make it exactly the same but with this instead.   



You would absolutely awesome if you did this.


----------



## Mara (Sep 23, 2010)

Dei-Senpai said:


> ;;
> 
> sexy stock~
> That was fun to work with, come back when you need another set :33



I know, right? 

Thanks, it looks great! I definitely will.


----------



## Dei-Senpai (Sep 23, 2010)

Deathgun said:


> Hey this may be stupid to ask but can you do my sig over one more time?
> the stock i gave you had some errors that were corrected later so just make it exactly the same but with this instead.
> 
> 
> ...





maravelous said:


> I know, right?
> 
> Thanks, it looks great! I definitely will.



I'm glad you like it<33
Tematen is a cute pair  and by cute I mean hella hot.



xXKai HiwatariXx said:


> Could I get a set out of this?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



C-Can you wait maybe a little longer till I make you another set...?


----------



## Aiku (Sep 23, 2010)

Dei-Senpai said:


> I'm glad you like it<33
> Tematen is a cute pair  and by cute I mean hella hot.
> 
> 
> ...



Lol, of course.


----------



## Dei-Senpai (Sep 23, 2010)

Deathgun said:


> Hey this may be stupid to ask but can you do my sig over one more time?
> the stock i gave you had some errors that were corrected later so just make it exactly the same but with this instead.
> 
> 
> ...



;;


----------



## Deathgun (Sep 24, 2010)

Dei-Senpai said:


> ;;



THANK YOU THANK YOU!!

Can you make some final tweaks? 

The ava is fine, but can you size the sig to about 337 x 500 and make it  less bright like the previous one, then it's perfect.

Ohh, and if you can, ad the text: "Not the shy, weak one anymore.."


----------



## Raven Rider (Sep 25, 2010)

Can I have a sig of this

In this background


Juinor size
Can you make the flames darker and cut out the text.
Oh and Have "Carnage" typed in bold blood red letters at the top
You can make any effects that you think look awesome and a solid red boarder.Thanks


----------



## Dei-Senpai (Sep 30, 2010)

Deathgun said:


> THANK YOU THANK YOU!!
> 
> Can you make some final tweaks?
> 
> ...







riderinhood2 said:


> Can I have a sig of this
> 
> In this background
> 
> ...


----------



## Raven Rider (Oct 1, 2010)

Thanks.Its very cool.But I think you should brighten the flames afterall


----------



## Makoto Sensei (Oct 10, 2011)

Hello! 

Passing by with a request, well, 2 if you're still up to it? D:





Resizing them to 50x50 and less than 15 kbs if it's possible? 

Thanks beforehand


----------

